# Gaming PC ~ 1300€



## DerBoeseWicht (9. September 2014)

*Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Hey liebe Leute von PCGHx! Mein erster Beitrag hier bin eig eher auf epvp aktiv aber ich dachte hier kann ich auch mal reinschauen 

Also zu meiner Frage:
Ich habe mir einen PC Zusammengestellt für etwa 1300€. Ich lege ziemlich viel Wert darauf, dass alles ordentlich aussieht, aber das werdet ihr auch in den beiden Configs sehen. Es sind eigentlich zwei indentische Configs bis auf die Grafikkarte. Nach der Grafikkarte habe ich dann auch die Optik etwas angepasst aber hat sich nichts dramatisches geändert.
In etwa 2 Wochen werde ich die Teile bestellen und wollte nochmal fragen ob alles so in Ordnung ist.

Zusammenstellung mit der Vapor-X: Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Zusammenstellung mit der Tri-X: Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für die Vapor-X?

Ich weiss auch, dass es billigeren Crucial RAM gibt jedoch habe ich den Corsair wegen den komplett schwarzen Kühler gewählt.
Auch den Dark Rock 3 habe ich aus Optikgründen gewählt, hätte sonst den Brocken 2 eingebaut ^^

Da die Lüfter durch den Fan-Hub im H440 immer auf voller Geschwindigkeit laufen habe ich noch das Molex Kabel reingepackt. Da kann ich dann die 2 Masse Stifte mit einer Pinzette rausziehen und habe dann 7V.


----------



## IluBabe (9. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Für den Xeon wens schwarzer Kühler sein soll -> Produktvergleich Enermax ETS-T40-BK, be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (BK014) | Geizhals Deutschland wären mehr als ausreichend.
16GB sind ebenso unnötig außer du hast Anwendungen dafür. Aus Spielerperspektive reichen 8GB
Das großflächige Ersetzen von Lüftern im NZXT 440 ist mMn nicht wirklich nötig, schau er dass du die vorhanden Lüfter an das Board bekommst um sie zu regeln.
Also Netzteil für die blaue Variante würde ich dir nen Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nahelegen, zudem ist es einfach mal besser als das was du jetzt reinpackst. Für dei Oranggelbe Variante waren auf das E10 was am 16.9 erscheint mit ner 500W Variante.

Als Lüfter ggf EKL Wingboost 2 verwenden gibts in verschiedenen Farben und sind erst seit 2014 auf dem Markt + sehr leise und gute Werte. Beim Enermax würde ich definitiv den Lüfter ersetzten. Auf dem DR Adv C1 ist der SWing ruhig, hab ihn ja selbst.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (9. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Für den Xeon wens schwarzer Kühler sein soll -> Produktvergleich Enermax ETS-T40-BK, be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (BK014) | Geizhals Deutschland wären mehr als ausreichend.
> 16GB sind ebenso unnötig außer du hast Anwendungen dafür. Aus Spielerperspektive reichen 8GB
> Das großflächige Ersetzen von Lüftern im NZXT 440 ist mMn nicht wirklich nötig, schau er dass du die vorhanden Lüfter an das Board bekommst um sie zu regeln.
> Also Netzteil für die blaue Variante würde ich dir nen Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nahelegen, zudem ist es einfach mal besser als das was du jetzt reinpackst. Für dei Oranggelbe Variante waren auf das E10 was am 16.9 erscheint mit ner 500W Variante.


 
16GB weil ich auch teilweise mit einer Datenbank arbeite und manchmal Videos bearbeite. Hab ich vergessen reinzuschreiben.
Das Netzteil ist bei dem H440 sowieso versteckt. Das gelbe sieht man da also nicht.

Kannst du evtl. noch was zu Vapor-X vs. Tri-X sagen? Danke schonmal


----------



## FrozenPie (9. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist bei dem H440 sowieso versteckt. Das gelbe sieht man da also nicht.


 
Geht aber auch darum, dass die Corsair RM-Serie einfach Crap ist 
Das genannte Sea Sonic spielt in einer anderen Liga 

Edit: Der Sekundärbereich sollte bei dieser Preisklasse wesentlich besser aussehen als er es hier tut beim RM 


			
				CB schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Sekundärseite verwendet Corsair Polymer-Feststoffkondensatoren, 105-Grad-Elkos von CapXon, JunFu sowie einen einzelnen Nippon-Chemicon für den +5-Vsb-Bereich.


----------



## floelein (9. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Wenn es ins Budget passt nimm die Vapor-x, ist ein bisschen Leistungstärker als die Tri-x


----------



## IluBabe (9. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

NT siehe oben Frozen Pies Kommentar



> Kannst du evtl. noch was zu Vapor-X vs. Tri-X sagen? Danke schonmal


beides klasse Karten. Wenn dir der Aufpreis es wert ist hat die Vapor noch das gewiße etwas mit Lüftern ausscxhalten, Led Bling bling, und dem minimal stärkeren Kühler. Kann man beide nehmen. Ich steh auf blau, also wäre da wohl meine Präferenz vorhanden.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Geht aber auch darum, dass die Corsair RM-Serie einfach Crap ist
> Das genannte Sea Sonic spielt in einer anderen Liga
> 
> Edit: Der Sekundärbereich sollte bei dieser Preisklasse wesentlich besser aussehen als er es hier tut beim RM


 
Ok .. auch wenn ich nichts wirklich Verstanden habe vom letzten Satz denke ich wohl, dass es besser ist ... ist ja immerhin im PCGH-Heft auch im Einkaufsführer weit oben ?! Hab das Heft grad nicht zur Hand ... liegt zu Hause^^

Habe auch grad gesehen, dass die PCGH-Version noch etwas besser ist als die normale. Werde dann wohl das NT nehmen. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. September 2014)

Pcgh kannst du manches extrem knicken. Die halten sogar ein Thermaltake Netzteil für gut. NetzteilEmpfehlungen von Pcgh kannst du Tonnus tretus .


----------



## IluBabe (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Pcgh kannst du manches extrem knicken. Die halten sogar ein Thermaltake Netzteil für gut. NetzteilEmpfehlungen von Pcgh kannst du Tonnus tretus .


in Deutsch. PCGH NT Reviews sind nicht wirklich gut, da das Innenleben nicht mitbetrachtet wird. Das Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W ist ein gutes Netzteil. Allerdings recht laut als Original. Die PCGH Edition hat einen anderen Lüfter drin, weshalb das Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition besser ist als das Original.


----------



## Thaiminater (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Also ich als Vapor Besitzer empfehle sie dir auch da besonders im idle die karte sehr leise ist und auch hammerschnell beim Zocken  
Lg Thomas


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Und wie sieht es mit dem beQuiet! E10 550W aus? Gibt es dazu schon Infos? Bestelle ja sowieso erst am 01.10.


----------



## Rosigatton (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Es wird kein E10 550 Watt geben, nur 400, 500, 600, 700 und 800 Watt.

Das E10 500 Watt einmal non-modular, und wie das E9 CM 480 Watt als teilmodular.

Die Dinger werden von der Qualität seeehr nahe an die Dark Power Pro 10 Baureihe kommen, bei gleichen Preisen wie die E9 Baureihe.

Das 500 Watt Modell wird definitiv für jedes Single-GPU System reichen.


----------



## floelein (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Hier steht alles zu den Modellen,
be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC

sogar zum neuen Case wie geil


----------



## floelein (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Doppelpost


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Kommt das Gehäuse auch am 16.09. raus? sieht aufn ersten blick total geil aus *-*


----------



## Rosigatton (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Zum Gehäuse habe ich vom Support gelesen, Ende September/Anfang Oktober...

Meistens verzögert sich aber die Auslieferung von Gehäusen (fast immer )

Kannst ja die Hardware erstmal nackend aufbauen


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Zum Gehäuse habe ich vom Support gelesen, Ende September/Anfang Oktober...
> 
> Meistens verzögert sich aber die Auslieferung von Gehäusen (fast immer )
> 
> Kannst ja die Hardware erstmal nackend aufbauen


 
Ok 
Das Schwarz-Orange würde perfekt zu meinem System passen ... aber kann mich sowieso grad nicht entscheiden ...

Das NZXT H440, das Corsair 780t und das Corsair Air 540 sind grad im rennen ... jetzt kommt auch noch das beQuiet in die Liste


----------



## Rosigatton (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Kenne ich, die "Qual der Wahl" 

Da müssen wir alle durch.

Ich hätte auch am liebsten 5 verschiedene Gehäuse gleichzeitig genommen


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Kennt jemand einen Laden der viele Gehäuse stehen hat? Am besten innerhalb des HVV Bereichs?


----------



## Rosigatton (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

K&M, Conrad, Cyberport, Atelco, House of Computers...


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> K&M, Conrad, Cyberport, Atelco, House of Computers...


 
Ok ... davon sind von meinem Arbeitsplatz alle ausser House of Computers in unter 30min zu erreichen ... werde dann am Freitag früh Feierabend machen und mich mal umschauen


----------



## Rosigatton (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Jepp, einfach mal ein paar Shops abgrasen und gucken


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. September 2014)

Das E10 ist natürlich schon eine geile Sachen
Moin Rosi welcome back


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Kommt eig. am 16.09. nur das E10 mit einem verbauten Silent Wings 3 Lüfter oder wird der Silent Wings 3 Lüfter dann auch für Gehäuse verfügbar sein?


----------



## Rosigatton (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Gute Frage, nächste  

Logischerweise muss der Silent Wings 3 auch separat erhältlich sein, aber ab wann 

Ich würde mal den Support kontakten : Be-Quiet-Support


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Gute Frage, nächste
> 
> Logischerweise muss der Silent Wings 3 auch separat erhältlich sein, aber ab wann
> 
> Ich würde mal den Support kontakten : Be-Quiet-Support


 
Moment ... beQuiet hat hier im Forum einen Account? Ist ja ...WOW!


----------



## Rosigatton (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Haben die in mehreren Foren : 

be quiet!

be quiet! - ComputerBase Forum

Silent Wings 3 - ComputerBase Forum

Aber nur


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. September 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Haben die in mehreren Foren :
> 
> be quiet!
> 
> ...



Computer Base ist shice. Ich glaub das Case ist am 16


----------



## Rosigatton (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

@ Dreirad

Bei Cases wäre ich vorsichtig, die Auslieferung verzögert sich sehr oft


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. September 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Dreirad
> 
> Bei Cases wäre ich vorsichtig, die Auslieferung verzögert sich sehr oft



Wenn du meinst....


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Kommt eig. am 16.09. nur das E10 mit einem verbauten Silent Wings 3 Lüfter oder wird der Silent Wings 3 Lüfter dann auch für Gehäuse verfügbar sein?


 
Der Silent Wing 3 kommt später.
zuerst braucht BeQuiet sie für die Netzteile. Danach kommen sie in den Retail verkauf.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Wie groß ist in FPS / Prozent der Unterschied von einer "normalen" Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X und der Vapor-X?
Im PCGH Einkaufsführer sehe ich ja nur die Gesamtbewertung und das ist minimal ...


----------



## Rosigatton (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Danke werde mir überlegen ob die 4% mir den Aufpreis wert sind.

Kann mir jemand ein mainboard empfehlen, das entweder komplett schwarz oder schwarz mit blauen kühlkörper ist?


----------



## Rosigatton (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Für den Xeon : MSI H97 Guard-Pro (7923-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder schwarz/gold : ASUS H97-Plus (90MB0IN0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Für den Xeon : MSI H97 Guard-Pro (7923-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Oder schwarz/gold : ASUS H97-Plus (90MB0IN0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
So würde dann das blaue System aussehen: Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das NT wird dann am 16.09. durch das neue von beQuiet ersetzt.

Passt das so?


----------



## Rosigatton (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Der Dark Rock 3 ist für den Xeon reichlich oversized 

Der hier auch : be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (BK014) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Klar, der soll natürlich "Black" sein.

Der hier wäre nix ? Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A (100700721) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist auf jeden Fall eine geile Konfig


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Der Dark Rock 3 ist für den Xeon reichlich oversized
> 
> Der hier auch : be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (BK014) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Der 2. wäre nichts. Soll schon schwarz sein  den dark Rock Advanced Schau ich mit morgen mal genauer an


----------



## IluBabe (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Enermax ETS-T40-BK Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Enermax ETS-T40-BK Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


 
Da finde ich den kleinen dark rock besser aber trotzdem danke 

Der dark Rock Advanced bietet doch allemal genug kühlleistung für den Xeon oder? Der ist ja auch nur 12cm hoch das ist irgendwie besser als einer der die Scheibe küsst


----------



## Rosigatton (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Der reicht dicke 

Der ist aber 166mm hoch 

Bei deinem fetten Gehäuse Null Problemo.


----------



## IluBabe (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Naja der bQ Adv C1 ist halt oversized.Der Enermax würde mehr als reichen. Aber wenn du ~45€ ausgeben willst für nen Kühler den man auf nen i7k draufmacht so wie ich, dann ist das halt deine Entscheidung. Ist nen top Kühler nur halt a weng teuer


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Der reicht dicke
> 
> Der ist aber 166mm hoch
> 
> Bei deinem fetten Gehäuse Null Problemo.


 oh ja stimmt  12cm ist der lüfter 


IluBabe schrieb:


> Naja der bQ Adv C1 ist halt oversized.Der Enermax würde mehr als reichen. Aber wenn du ~45€ ausgeben willst für nen Kühler den man auf nen i7k draufmacht so wie ich, dann ist das halt deine Entscheidung. Ist nen top Kühler nur halt a weng teuer


 Ja habe damit kein Problem ist für mich eben wichtig dass es gut aussieht


----------



## IluBabe (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Ja habe damit kein Problem ist für mich eben wichtig dass es gut aussieht


Das tut er:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floelein (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Ilu = Kabelmanagmentgott


----------



## IluBabe (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*



floelein schrieb:


> Ilu = Kabelmanagmentgott


Das Gehäuse ist halt nen weng älter sieht man ja auch an den diversen Spuren. Kabelmanagment ist was für Pussys.  - Würde es aber heute nicht ablehnen, wenn man mir ein Gehäuse mit schenken würde.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Mal schauen ob es bei mir bei dem H440 bleibt.
Habe die genannten Shops heute morgen angeschrieben wegen der Gehäuse ...
Bei K&M kann ich mir morgen das Corsair Air 540 anschauen und Atelco liefert das H440 und das Air 540 in die Hamburger Filliale und die rufen mich an wenn es da ist. Mal schauen für welches ich mich letzendlich entscheide.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. September 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse ist halt nen weng älter sieht man ja auch an den diversen Spuren. Kabelmanagment ist was für Pussys.  - Würde es aber heute nicht ablehnen, wenn man mir ein Gehäuse mit schenken würde.



Ist da ein Brauner Brandfleck?


----------



## Rosigatton (11. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Quatsch, da hat Babe immer für die Nebelshow den Qualm von den "LKW-Zigaretten" reingeblasen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. September 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Quatsch, da hat Babe immer für die Nebelshow den Qualm von den "LKW-Zigaretten" reingeblasen


Klingt gut


----------



## IluBabe (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ist da ein Brauner Brandfleck?


Brennen - hier brennt nix. Das sind Jahre von Nicotin die leider nicht mal das Fit runterbekommen hat bei der Generalreinigung. ;-/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hat nichtmal Fit gereicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das bewirkt schon Wunder.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

... Man könnte natürlich auch aufs innere aussehen sch**ssen und ein Gehäuse ohne Fenster kaufen ... das wäre dann etwas billiger 
Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Da würde dann wohl noch das beQuiet Gehäuse dazu kommen (~ 120€). In dem Gehäuse sind ja auch schon gute Lüfter drin (glaube Shadow Wings, kann aber auch sein, dass es Silent Wings sind)

Da wäre ich bei gleicher Leistung bei mehr als 100€ weniger an der Kasse 

Das Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H ist doch das beste Mainboard für den Xeon im ~ 85€ Bereich oder?


----------



## Rosigatton (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Meiner Meinung nach ja, ich bin bei Boards aber auch Gigabyte Fan, also bin ich nicht wirklich objektiv 

Mit dem AsRock Fatality, Asus Plus, MSI Guard-Pro macht man aber definitiv auch nix verkehrt.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Am 30.09. bekomme ich mein Gehalt, also wird am 01.10. zwischen 0 und 6 Uhr bestellt 
btw.: Wenn ich zwischen 0 und 6 Uhr bestelle per Vorkasse (Überweisung) bezahle ich doch auch keine Versandkosten oder? Würde gerne per PayPal bestellen aber da kostets ja bei MF 1,7%, bei HWV glaube ich sogar 3%.

Wieso kann der Monat nicht bald vorbei sein?


----------



## Softy (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Ab 200€ Warenwert entfallen bei allen Zahlungsarten die Versandkosten: Midnight-Shopping -> Serviceangebote -> Info-Center - Hardware,


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Danke


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

War eben nach der Arbeit bei K&M Computer (Filiale Hamburg-City) und kann nur sagen, dass dort echt Leute arbeiten, die Ahnung von der Sache haben, über die Sie reden (beide Verkäufer sind selbst Gamer und man konnte sich mit denen auch darüber gut unterhalten  ). Alle Fragen die ich hatte konnten sie mir problemlos beantworten (nicht, dass ihr das nicht könntet, nur bin ich davon ehrlich gesagt nicht ausgegangen, dass in einem Ladengeschäft echt noch Leute arbeiten die Ahnung haben).

Das Corsair Air 540 hat mir sehr gut gefallen, weil es kleiner war, als ich rein nach den Ausmaßen gedacht habe. Das rückt jetzt auf jeden Fall weiter vorne in meiner Liste. Mal sehen wie es bei Atelco wird da schaue ich mir dann das NZXT H440 an


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Alle Fragen die ich hatte konnten sie mir problemlos beantworten (nicht, dass ihr das nicht könntet, nur bin ich davon ehrlich gesagt nicht ausgegangen, dass in einem Ladengeschäft echt noch Leute arbeiten die Ahnung haben).


 
Ab und wann trifft man mal auf Leute die ein wenig Plan von der Materie haben.
Ist aber selten.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sieht schon hübsch aus irgendwie 

EDIT:
http://geizhals.de/?cmp=1107992&cmp=1106002

Das Asus Board hat ja bis auf 2 Sachen 1:1 die gleichen Eigenschaften :o
Ich denke ich packe das rein bei meinen Blauen Configs ^^


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Macht es eigentlich Sinn immer mal wieder nach den Preisen zu schauen und wenn etwas grad billig ist jetzt schon zu kaufen?
Ich habe grad 720€ aufm Konto und mit dem nächsten Gehalt (30.09.) könnte ich den PC dann komplett kaufen. Aber da laufe ich dann ja Gefahr, dass einige Teile nicht verfügbar sind oder wieder teuer geworden sind. Also sollte ich jetzt schon immer mal wieder nach den Preisen schauen und wenn es billiger ist zwischen 0 und 6 Uhr bei MF bestellen?


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Bei Mind Factory schwanken die Preise stark.
Klar kannst du schon das eine oder andere kaufen aber dann liegt es bei dir zu Hause herum und die 14 Tage Rückgabefrist ist abgelaufen wenn du es verbauen willst und merkst dass es doch nicht so gut ist.
Daher würde ich lieber alles auf einmal bestellen.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Sind aus dieser Config manche Teile oftmals nicht verfügbar?
Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Ich würde es nicht so mit den Lüftern übertreiben.
Und warte bis nächste Woche. Dann kommt das E10 auf den Markt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. September 2014)

Beim Mainboard ist schon 2 SATA Kabel dabei


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht so mit den Lüftern übertreiben.
> Und warte bis nächste Woche. Dann kommt das E10 auf den Markt.


Auf das E10 wollte ich sowieso warten, das E9 ist nur "Platzhalter". Damit ich das E10 nicht vergesse hab ich mir sogar sone Windows Notiz aufn Desktop gemacht 



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Beim Mainboard ist schon 2 SATA Kabel dabei


Auch mit Arretierung?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. September 2014)

Keine Ahnung weiss nur das 2 beim d3h bei sind beim Asus 4


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Auch mit Arretierung?


 
Sowas brauchst du nicht. Wenn die Kabel eingesteckt sind halten die.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung weiss nur das 2 beim d3h bei sind beim Asus 4


 


Threshold schrieb:


> Sowas brauchst du nicht. Wenn die Kabel eingesteckt sind halten die.


 
Sind es denn schwarze Kabel? Oft sind die SATA Kabel ja Rot und sowas möchte ich nicht haben


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Naja Ersatz SATA Kabel Schäden ja nix


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Und ja zu viele Lüfter muss ich auch noch mal überlegen wie ich das mache. Ich denke nur, dass es besser aussieht wenn man 3x 120mm vorne hat anstatt 2x 140mm weil mit 3x 120mm die komplette Front abgedeckt ist. Oben könnte ich die dann weglassen aber eine Lüftersteuerung würde ich dann trotzdem einbauen weil ich die nicht @100% laufen lassen möchte


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Sind es denn schwarze Kabel? Oft sind die SATA Kabel ja Rot und sowas möchte ich nicht haben


 
Ich habe auch schon gelbe und grüne Kabel gesehen.


----------



## floelein (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Hi leute, habe gerade mal ein paar 780 TIs gesucht und die hier gefunden:
ASUS GTX780TI-DC2-3GD5 DirectCU II, GeForce GTX 780 Ti, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05A1-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Geht so.
Aber für den Preis kriegst du sie sowieso nicht weil bei den Shops nicht lieferbar.


----------



## floelein (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Wieso?, bei Mindfactory wird sie in 4 Tagen wieder da sein, aber zur vapor, oder tri lohnt sich es trotzdem net xD


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

So müsste das jetzt eigentlich passen: Aktuelle Config
Hinten: 1x 140mm Silent Wings 2 (gesteuert über PWM am MB)
Oben: 2x 140mm Silent Wings 2 (gesteuert über PWM am MB)
Front: 3x BitFenix Spectre Pro LED Blau (runtergeregelt auf 7V, verbunden am NT per Molex)


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Abwarten ob sie auch wirklich verfügbar ist.
Ich trauen dem Braten nicht.


----------



## floelein (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Jo, manchmal ist bei MF wie in diesem Fall auch kein Bild dabei, das finde ich auch immer sehr dubios 

zum Thema, waren die Spectre Pro nicht schlechter als die normalen Spectre?


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*



floelein schrieb:


> Jo, manchmal ist bei MF wie in diesem Fall auch kein Bild dabei, das finde ich auch immer sehr dubios
> 
> zum Thema, waren die Spectre Pro nicht schlechter als die normalen Spectre?



Produktvergleich BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau 120mm (BFF-BLF-12025B-RP), BitFenix Spectre Pro LED schwarz/blau 120mm (BFF-LPRO-12025B-RP) | Geizhals Deutschland

Die ohne Pro laufen langsamer und sind damit 0.9 dB(A) leiser ... weiss nicht wirklich ob das ein Vorteil ist^^


----------



## floelein (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Wie du siehst haben sie aber unterschiedliche Blätter, ohne Luftfödermenge oder dergleichen lässt sich nix darüber sagen


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*



floelein schrieb:


> Wie du siehst haben sie aber unterschiedliche Blätter, ohne Luftfödermenge oder dergleichen lässt sich nix darüber sagen


 
Spectre LED:
120mm
Dimensions (mm)	120 x 120 x 25
Current (A)	0.16±10%
Speed (RPM)	1000±10%
Air Flow (CFM)	43.5±10%
Noise (dB-A)	<20
Air Pressure (mmH2O)	0.62

Spectre Pro LED:
120mm
Dimensions (mm)	120x120x25mm
Current (A)	0.18A ±10%
Speed (RPM)	1200 RPM ±10%
Air Flow (CFM)	56.22 CFM ±10%
Air Pressure (mmH2O)	1.24 mmH2O
Noise (dB-A)	18.9 dB(A)

Pro sind demnach besser


EDIT:
kennt jemand einen Molex to 3x 3-pin Lüfter Adapter, bei dem der Molex Stecker ALLE Stifte drin hat? Dann könnte ich erst auf 12V testen und wenns zu laut ist auf 7V runtergehen (Stifte rausziehen)


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Gaming PC ~ 1300€] Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X?*

Weiss jemand ob man die Heatspreader von diesem RAM abmachen kann?
Ist billiger als der Ballistrix Sport, hat bessere Latenzen und scheint unter dem Heatspreader schwarz zu sein


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. September 2014)

DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob man die Heatspreader von diesem RAM abmachen kann?
> Ist billiger als der Tactical, hat bessere Latenzen und scheint unter dem Heatspreader schwarz zu sein



1. Ist der andere  der Ballistix Sport 
2. Ist der nur auf Amazon günstiger
3.. Mus ich nachgucken


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Passt hiermit alles? Würde dann gleich um 0 Uhr schonmal die 3 BitFenix Lüfter und das Adapter Kabel bestellen, weil die nicht direkt lieferbar sind.
(Und Falls dann daran was defekt ist greift ja die Garantie auch noch wenn ich den Rest habe)

EDIT:
und das E10 würd ich dann auch direkt nehmen weil ich Angst habe, dass es am 01. ausverkauft ist ^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

Ja passt alles  sind halt viele Lüfter 
Falls du ein besser ausgestattetes Board suchst, nimm das AsRock Fatal1ty Performance


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ja passt alles  sind halt viele Lüfter
> Falls du ein besser ausgestattetes Board suchst, nimm das AsRock Fatal1ty Performance


 
Gut habs jetzt auch schon bestellt (das bQ E10 500W CM, die 3 LED Lüfter und das Adapter Kabel). Weil ich per Vorkasse bezahlt habe ist das Geld ja eh erst Dienstag da und dann können die mir hoffentlich direkt das NT verschicken


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

Welches Board hast du genommen?


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Hab nur die 3 Lüfter, das Adapterkabel und das NT bestellt. (Weil die nicht direkt lieferbar sind, dann hab ich die schonmal zu Hause.)

Am 30.09. bestell ich den Rest weil ich da mein Gehalt bekomme. Nehme dann das Asus board (das Fatality ist Rot, das passt nicht in meine restliche Schwarz/Blau Config^^)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

Schwarz Blau wäre das MSI Guard Pro oder so und das AsRock H97 pro4


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Schwarz Blau wäre das MSI Guard Pro oder so und das AsRock H97 pro4


 
Aber da ist doch das von Asus besser oder nicht?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Aber da ist doch das von Asus besser oder nicht?



Das ist ziemlich mager ausgestattet für 90 Euro. Den Alc 887 findet man normalerweise auf viel günstigerren Boards


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das ist ziemlich mager ausgestattet für 90 Euro. Den Alc 887 findet man normalerweise auf viel günstigerren Boards


 
Da habe ich so verglichen:
Produktvergleich Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H, ASUS H97-Pro (90MB0IJ0-M0EAY0) | Geizhals Deutschland

Und da ist ja fast alles gleich deswegen habe ich das jetzt reingepackt.
Ich benutze zurzeit sowieso ein Headset das über USB einen Soundkarte hat also wäre das da ja egal oder? (Creative Soundblaster)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

Gut dann ist es ok wenn du eine Soundkarte hast


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Kann mir jemand sagen wofür der Molex Anschluss beim ASRock H97 Pro4 ist?


----------



## IluBabe (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Für viele Karten die keine eigene Stromversorgung haben, aber den PCIe leerlutschen wollen, wie etwa in einem Bitcoin Mining Setup.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Für viele Karten die keine eigene Stromversorgung haben, aber den PCIe leerlutschen wollen, wie etwa in einem Bitcoin Mining Setup.


 
Hab grad nochmal bischen überlegt und paar Bilder von den Boards angeschaut.
Also das Asus H97 Pro sieht auf den anderen Bildern insgesamt noch schwärzer aus, als auf den Geizhals Bildern. (+)
Ausserdem hat das Asus H97 ein hübscheres IO Shield (+)

Ich denke ich werde bei dem Asus Board bleiben, auch wenns 20€ mehr kostet. Und wenn ich mir irgendwann ein besseres Headset kaufe, kaufe ich mir diese eine interne Soundkarte für 30€ dazu, die oft empfohlen wird. (mir fällt der Name davon grad nicht ein, glaube das war eine von Asus)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

Die Xonar DGX. Wie hast du jetzt schon eine USB Sounkarte oder wie?


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Die Xonar DGX. Wie hast du jetzt schon eine USB Sounkarte oder wie?


 
Ich habe zurzeit dieses Headset. Da wird ein USB Ding mitgeliefert, wo man die 3,5mm Klinke reinsteckt (und habe gehört, dass das eine Soundkarte sein soll ). Aber ich bin sowieso nicht so anspruchsvoll was Soundqualität angeht. Ich bin da wohl etwas behindert. Wo andere einen Riesenunterschied hören, merke ich nichts^^


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Dann lass es beim Onboard Sound.


----------



## IluBabe (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Hab grad nochmal bischen überlegt und paar Bilder von den Boards angeschaut.
> Also das Asus H97 Pro sieht auf den anderen Bildern insgesamt noch schwärzer aus, als auf den Geizhals Bildern. (+)
> Ausserdem hat das Asus H97 ein hübscheres IO Shield (+)



Dann würde ich nen Gigabyte H97 D3H nehmen und den die Heatsinks umlackieren mit ner Spraydose. Musst halt noch ne Tube WLP mitkaufen falls dir die WLP Pads hinterherkommen beim abnehmen. oder du klebst es mit Ab und besprühst die Kühler.

Die haben doch alle ne Black PCB - ist doch mittlerweile Kundenwunsch.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (14. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Dann würde ich nen Gigabyte H97 D3H nehmen und den die Heatsinks umlackieren mit ner Spraydose. Musst halt noch ne Tube WLP mitkaufen falls dir die WLP Pads hinterherkommen beim abnehmen. oder du klebst es mit Ab und besprühst die Kühler.
> 
> Die haben doch alle ne Black PCB - ist doch mittlerweile Kundenwunsch.


 
Manche MBs sind aber auch eher Braun ... (mein jetziges ist sogar noch Grün )

Mit dem umlackieren weiss ich nicht so ... da bleib ich lieber beim Asus. Ausserdem hab ich da etwas Angst wegen der Garantie.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Habe hier noch eine WD Black mit 500GB (1 1/3 Jahr alt). Kann ich die mit der Barracuda zusammen auf Raid 0 laufen lassen oder müssen das baugleiche Platten sein?

Falls nicht möglich lasse ich die 500GB als E:\ drin für Treiber etc. ...


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Frage oben immernoch offen.
----------------------------------

Ist diese Karte: 4096MB Asus Radeon R9 290X DirectCU II OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
besser als die 290(ohne X) Vapor-X ?

Da gibts bis zum 30. noch 50€ Chashback und wäre dann ja gut wenns besser ist


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Die Sapphire ist besser.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Kennt jemand eine Lüftersteuerung mit 3 - 6 Kanälen (oder 1 Kanal mit min. 10W) in schwarz am besten ohne Drehregler oder anderen herausstehenden Reglern?

Habe bis jetzt diese gefunden:
- NZXT Sentry Mix 2
- Scythe Kaze Master II (Regler einklickbar wie beim Backofen)
- Lian Li PT-FN03 (den würd ich in die 2. Kammer reinlegen für die 3 Front LED Lüfter)


----------



## Softy (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Also ich habe die BitFenix Recon, mit der bin ich sehr zufrieden, weil man sie bequem über den Desktop regeln kann.

Die Kaze Master ist auch OK, allerdings ist mir davon schon mal eine hopps gegangen.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

ich denke ich mache es ganz einfach und lasse die 3 silent wings per pwm am board steuern und die 3 led lüfter mache ich an die lian li steuerung und lege die in die 2. kammer (vom corsair air 540)


----------



## Softy (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

So kannst Du es natürlich auch machen. 

So als Randnotiz, mehr als 2 Lüfter würde ich nicht an einen PWM-Anschluss des Boards hängen.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



Softy schrieb:


> So kannst Du es natürlich auch machen.
> 
> So als Randnotiz, mehr als 2 Lüfter würde ich nicht an einen PWM-Anschluss des Boards hängen.


 
Nicht an einen oder nicht an ein Board?
Das Board hat ja 3 4-Pin Lüfter Anschlüsse (PWM) und da wollte ich an jeden Slot jeweils einen PWM Lüfter machen (die 3 Silent Wings).
Die 3 LED Lüfter sind 3 Pin, die würde ich dann ans Lian Li anschließen und das wird ja durch Molex gepowered.


----------



## Softy (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Nicht an einen Anschluss meinte ich (z.B. per Y-Kabel).

Pro Anschluss ein Lüfter ist natürlich kein Problem.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Ja das wäre jetzt die 2. Möglichkeit die ich hatte ... aber denke mal das werde ich nicht machen:

- Den Lüfter an der Rückseite an einen eigenen Anschluss (4-Pin)
- Die 2 oberen Lüfter per PWM-Y-Kabel an einen Anschluss (4-Pin)
- Die 3 LED Front Lüfter per BitFenix Alchemy 3-Pin zu 3x 3-Pin 12V Adapter 60cm, sleeved schwarz (BFA-MSC-3F33F60KK-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - Kabel an den dritten Anschluss (4-Pin Anschlüsse kann man ja auch für 3-Pin nutzen)

Damit könnte ich dann die 3 Zonen übers Board steuern. Aber ich weiss nicht ob das evtl. von der Stromversorgung kritisch wird bei 3 Lüftern an einem Anschluss.


----------



## Softy (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Du musst aber aufpassen, manche Boards können an PWM-Lüfteranschlüssen keine 3pin Lüfter regeln, die laufen dann volles Rohr. Das geht nur, wenn es im BIOS eine Option gibt, bei der man von PWM- auf spannungsgesteuert umschalten kann.

Die meisten Lüfteranschlüsse sind für 1 Ampere ausgelegt, im laufenden Betrieb wären 3 langsame Lüfter also wohl noch nicht kritisch, jedoch ist die Anlaufspannung bei Lüftern höher, so dass da schon was durchbrennen könnte. Daher würde ich nicht mehr 2 Lüfter an einen Anschluss klemmen.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



Softy schrieb:


> Du musst aber aufpassen, manche Boards können an PWM-Lüfteranschlüssen keine 3pin Lüfter regeln, die laufen dann volles Rohr. Das geht nur, wenn es im BIOS eine Option gibt, bei der man von PWM- auf spannungsgesteuert umschalten kann.
> 
> Die meisten Lüfteranschlüsse sind für 1 Ampere ausgelegt, im laufenden Betrieb wären 3 langsame Lüfter also wohl noch nicht kritisch, jedoch ist die Anlaufspannung bei Lüftern höher, so dass da schon was durchbrennen könnte. Daher würde ich nicht mehr 2 Lüfter an einen Anschluss klemmen.


 
Das Board untersützt beides hab ich schon nachgeschaut. Allerdings werde ich es wohl mit dem Lian Li ding machen (bzw. habe ich jetzt schon einen 1x Molex to 3x 3-Pin Lüfter (7V) bestellt. Mal schauen wie das bei 7V mit der Lautstärke aussieht. Wenns nicht zufriedenstellend ist dann gehts zurück und ich bestelle das Lian Li. Ist ja nichts anderes als dieses Adapterkabel, ausser, dass ich die Spannung selbst festlege^^)


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Habe mir grad nochmal die BitFenix Recon in einem Video angeschaut.
Kann man das "nur" übers Internet steuern oder gehts auch lokal (ohne einen Port freizugeben)? So wie ich meinen Vater kenne wird er wohl keinen Port für die Lüftersteuerung freischalten


----------



## Softy (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Habe mir grad nochmal die BitFenix Recon in einem Video angeschaut.
> Kann man das "nur" übers Internet steuern oder gehts auch lokal (ohne einen Port freizugeben)? So wie ich meinen Vater kenne wird er wohl keinen Port für die Lüftersteuerung freischalten



Keine Sorge, das geht schon lokal auch  Ich nutze dieses kleine Tool hier: Phoebetria | Software control for the BitFenix Recon fan controller., das habe ich in den Autostart gepackt. Funzt einwandfrei


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



Softy schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, das geht schon lokal auch  Ich nutze dieses kleine Tool hier: Phoebetria | Software control for the BitFenix Recon fan controller., das habe ich in den Autostart gepackt. Funzt einwandfrei


 
Ist das OpenSource bzw. Backdoorfrei?
Die Seite sieht auf jeden Fall aus als wäre sie vertrauensvoll aber man weiss ja nie


----------



## Softy (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Also mir ist noch nichts negatives aufgefallen  Man kann es auch woanders runterladen, z.B. Phoebetria | SourceForge.net


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Ok dann werde ich mir wohl das BitFenix Recon kaufen. Allerdings dann einen Monat später weils mit dem PC jetzt schon sehr knapp wird am 01. 
Passt auch zum Air 540 von der Farbe 

EDIT:
Kann es farblich noch besser zusammenpassen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sieht aus als wäre es die gleiche Farbe


----------



## Softy (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Kauf Dir doch das weiße Air 540 und die weiße Recon. Ich (bzw. meine Hardware incl. BitFenix Recon ) ziehen auch am Wochenende ins Air 540 um


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

War auch schon am überlegen ... aber weiss nicht ... das wird soo schnell dreckig und wenn mal eine macke reinkommt sieht man die auch sofort ^^


----------



## Softy (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Wenn man jetzt nicht jeden Tag die Bude zuqualmt, geht das eigentlich schon mit dem weißen Gehäuse, mein jetziges Gehäuse ist auch (immer noch ) weiß.

Ich habe das weiße Air 540 schon mal für einen Freund verbaut, ist schon ein klasse Gehäuse


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Hab in 20min Feierabend und habe vorhin ne SMS von Atelco bekommen ... (Seite 6 oder so dazu mehr  ) Schaue mir da gleich das NZXT H440 und das Corsair Air 540 nochmal im direkten Vergleich vor Ort an und entscheide dann. Aber ich denke ich werde beim Air 540 bleiben  (Auch wegen der Temps hab ich im H440 Angst ... gerade mit ner R9 290).

Weiss mit Blau sieht natürlich auch toll aus ... aber ich weiß nicht obs das richtige für mich ist.


----------



## Softy (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Ja, live anschauen ist natürlich immer die beste Alternative 

Also beim H440 hätte ich keine Bedenken wegen der Temperaturen, wenn Du noch 2 Lüfter oder so in den Deckel baust.

Mein Farbschema wird ja schwarz-weiß-rot, heute kamen schick schwarz/rot gesleevte Kabel und 4  Enermax T.B. Apollish von caseking an


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

@ Softy

Steigst Du vom Prodigy um ?


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (16. September 2014)

So hab mir nochmal das h440 und das Air 540 im Vergleich angeschaut und bin vom h440 enttäuscht. Bleibt also beim Air 540.

Das schwarz beim h440 ist zwar gut aber das Orange hatte keine kräftige Farbe und war schon fast etwas milchig


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Softy
> 
> Steigst Du vom Prodigy um ?


 
Er wollte erst das Prodigy etwas frei flexen damit die zwei GTX 780 Ti passen aber dann fiel ihm ein dass das mit dem Board und den zwei Karten noch enger ist.


----------



## Softy (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Softy
> 
> Steigst Du vom Prodigy um ?



Ja, ich habe bei dem 444€ Angebot für die Asus GTX 780 Ti Matrix Platinum nicht widerstehen können und mir 2 gekauft. Aber wie ich es drehe und wende, ich bekomme die nicht beide ins Prodigy  (zumindest nicht beide auf einmal )


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (16. September 2014)

Das Air 540 ist keine schlechte Alternative


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Mit einem Nord Koreanischen Case Hack würde das gehen.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Das Air 540 ist ein geiles Gehäuse 

Wie so oft sollen die Lüfter nicht die leisesten sein, aber das kriegst Du schon in den Griff


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (16. September 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Das Air 540 ist ein geiles Gehäuse
> 
> Wie so oft sollen die Lüfter nicht die leisesten sein, aber das kriegst Du schon in den Griff



Falls du mich meinst: die Lüfter ersetz ich komplett


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Klar meine ich dich 

War aber auch schon klar, das Du die Lüfter ersetzt, habe ja ein bisschen mitgelesen


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Mehr als diese Kabel sieht man im Air 540 nicht oder?

- 24-Pin Mainboard
- 8-Pin CPU
- 2x 8-Pin PCIe

würde mir dann auch noch die BitFenix Verlängerungen kaufen 

Was meint ihr? Komplett schwarz oder schwarz/blaue Sleeves? Ich finde auf den Bildern sieht das Blau zu dunkel aus und würde nicht zur Vapor-X passen.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Wenn der von innen etwas blau leuchtet, werden die unterschiedlichen Farbtöne angepasst 

Schwarz/Blau ist auf jeden Fall


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Nimm Schwarzlicht. Dann leuchtet alles schwarz.


----------



## Softy (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Mehr als diese Kabel sieht man im Air 540 nicht oder?
> 
> - 24-Pin Mainboard
> - 8-Pin CPU
> ...


 
Die Verlängerungen sehen auch super aus  Man sieht noch die SATA-Kabel, aber da gibt es auch gesleevte von BitFenix


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Es gibt Funkadapter. Die werden auf den Sata Port am Mainboard und am Gerät aufgesteckt und übertragen die Daten dann per Funknetz.
So gibt es gar keine Sata Kabel mehr.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

@ Thresh

Hasse ma nen Link ?


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Hatte ich letzen in einem chinesischen Forum gesehen.


----------



## xSauklauex (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt Funkadapter. Die werden auf den Sata Port am Mainboard und am Gerät aufgesteckt und übertragen die Daten dann per Funknetz.
> So gibt es gar keine Sata Kabel mehr.


 
WTF 

Kabel würden mich 0 Stören erst recht nicht gesleevte


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

@ Thresh

War das nicht das nord-koreanische Forum ?


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



Softy schrieb:


> Die Verlängerungen sehen auch super aus  Man sieht noch die SATA-Kabel, aber da gibt es auch gesleevte von BitFenix


 
Die gibts leider nur als Kabel (male - male) und nicht als Verlängerung ( BitFenix Alchemy SATA 6Gb/s Kabel schwarz 0.3m (BFA-MSC-SATA330KK-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland )
Die Festplatten auf den Hot-Swap-Plätzen müssen also ungesleevt angeschlossen werden


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Da steht drin wie man zwei GTX 780 Ti auf einem ITX Mainboard aufbaut.


----------



## Softy (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Thresh
> 
> Hasse ma nen Link ?



Poste auch gleich den Link für die Stromübertragung per Bluetooth 



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Die gibts leider nur als Kabel (male - male) und nicht als Verlängerung ( BitFenix Alchemy SATA 6Gb/s Kabel schwarz 0.3m (BFA-MSC-SATA330KK-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland )
> Die Festplatten auf den Hot-Swap-Plätzen müssen also ungesleevt angeschlossen werden



Ich will Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber jedes SATA Kabel sieht so aus


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



Softy schrieb:


> Poste auch gleich den Link für die Stromübertragung per Bluetooth
> 
> 
> 
> Ich will Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber jedes SATA Kabel sieht so aus


 
Ja ich dachte nur es gibt vielleicht eine Verlängerung dafür also mit Buchse und Stecker nicht mit Stecker Stecker ... beim Air 540 hat man ja bei den Hotswap-Plätzen feste Kabel glaub ich ... oh man hätte ich heute mal schauen sollen als ich das Ding vor mir hatte 


---

Meine "Sonstiges" WL wächst auch mittlerweile .. 

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Von Nanoxia gibt´s auch gesleevde Kabelse in zig Farben und Längen : Nanoxia - Kabel


----------



## Softy (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Ja ich dachte nur es gibt vielleicht eine Verlängerung dafür also mit Buchse und Stecker nicht mit Stecker Stecker ... beim Air 540 hat man ja bei den Hotswap-Plätzen feste Kabel glaub ich ... oh man hätte ich heute mal schauen sollen als ich das Ding vor mir hatte
> 
> 
> ---
> ...


 

Also ich habe rot gesleevte SATA3 Kabel von BitFenix hier liegen, die sehen schon gut aus  Wenn sie auch noch funktionieren, sag ich bescheid


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Hier würde ich gerne nochmal nachhaken:

Produktvergleich Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G), ASUS R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC, Radeon R9 290X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05C0-M0NA00) | Geizhals Deuts

Die Sapphire ist wirklich besser? :o
Würde mit dem 50€ Cashback nämlich fast aufs gleiche kommen.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Hast Du die schon gesehen ? ASUS GTX780TI-DC2-3GD5 DirectCU II


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Hast Du die schon gesehen ? ASUS GTX780TI-DC2-3GD5 DirectCU II


 
Hatte ich nicht aufm Zettel weils da kein Cashback gibt ^^ Ist das die, die ganze viele für 444€ gekauft haben? Oder war das ne andere 780Ti?


----------



## Softy (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Hatte ich nicht aufm Zettel weils da kein Cashback gibt ^^ Ist das die, die ganze viele für 444€ gekauft haben? Oder war das ne andere 780Ti?



Nein, das war diese hier: ASUS ROG MATRIX-GTX780TI-P-3GD5 Platinum, GeForce GTX 780 Ti, 3GB GDDR5

Aber die Asus DC-II ist schon auch prima


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



Softy schrieb:


> Nein, das war diese hier: ASUS ROG MATRIX-GTX780TI-P-3GD5 Platinum, GeForce GTX 780 Ti, 3GB GDDR5
> 
> Aber die Asus DC-II ist schon auch prima


 
Welche ist von den 3 die beste?

ASUS GTX780TI-DC2-3GD5 DirectCU II, GeForce GTX 780 Ti, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05A1-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC, Radeon R9 290X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05C0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist die Sapphire am besten.

Von der Leistung her ist die GTX 780 Ti am schnellsten, aber nur ein paar % über der R9-290X und ein paar mehr % über der R9-290. Aber einen großen Unterschied wird man nicht merken, daher würde ich zur R9-290 greifen (Vernunftentscheidung). Ansonsten die GTX 780 Ti (Enthusiastenentscheidung ).


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



Softy schrieb:


> Vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist die Sapphire am besten.
> 
> Von der Leistung her ist die GTX 780 Ti am schnellsten, aber nur ein paar % über der R9-290X und ein paar mehr % über der R9-290. Aber einen großen Unterschied wird man nicht merken, daher würde ich zur R9-290 greifen (Vernunftentscheidung). Ansonsten die GTX 780 Ti (Enthusiastenentscheidung ).


 
Gut ... da mach ich mir dann den Stress nicht mit Geld von Familie leihen und dann warten bis ich die 50€ hab und so für die paar % ^^


----------



## Softy (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Wenn Dir der Aufpreis weh tut, nimm die R9-290. Alles andere wäre mehr oder weniger Geldverbrennen.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Ja werde dann bei meiner blauen Config bleiben 

btw:
Das bQ E10 ist verfügbar 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM - Hardware, Notebooks
Mal schauen obs morgen als verschickt bei mir steht 

EDIT:
heisst das "Bestellstatus: bezahlt (Lagernd und für Sie reserviert)", dass es morgen versendet wird?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Ja werde dann bei meiner blauen Config bleiben
> 
> btw:
> Das bQ E10 ist verfügbar 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM - Hardware, Notebooks
> Mal schauen obs morgen als verschickt bei mir steht


 
Gibts jetzt auch endlich auch ohne Kabelmanagment


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Gibts jetzt auch endlich auch ohne Kabelmanagment


 
Gabs auch schon Samstag


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Jepp, die ersten E10 wurden heute verschickt, wurde mir gerade in einem anderen Form mitgeteilt 

Aber Samstag waren die noch nicht hier.


----------



## Softy (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> EDIT:
> heisst das "Bestellstatus: bezahlt (Lagernd und für Sie reserviert)", dass es morgen versendet wird?



Normalerweise schon. Ich habe neulich um 16 Uhr bei mindfactory bestellt (lagernd), um 17 Uhr kam die Versandbestätigung und am nächsten Tag war das Zeuch da


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Steht jetzt auch "versandt" drin und habe nen Verfolgungslink  Mal schauen obs da ist wenn ich von der Arbeit komme ^^


----------



## Softy (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Steht jetzt auch "versandt" drin und habe nen Verfolgungslink  Mal schauen obs da ist wenn ich von der Arbeit komme ^^


 

Da drücke ich Dir mal die Daumen


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Hab mir grad mal den Test der ASUS R9 290 DC-II OC von Hardwareluxx durchgelesen und die wird dort ziemlich gut bewertet.
Bin jetzt am überlegen mir dieses System zu kaufen, weil man aus Schwarz-Rot einfach mehr machen kann ...

Wird man mit der ASUS Karte in 1080p (2 Monitore: 1 Monitor zum Spielen, 1 Dekstop Monitor) merkbare Unterschiede haben? Ich werde ja nicht Benchen oder so ... will einfach nur spielen


----------



## Softy (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Also die BitFenix Spectre Pro sind weder gut  noch leise und der LED Effekt ist bescheiden. Imo gibt es nur einen richtig guten LED-Lüfter, und das sind die Enermax T.B. Apollish's 

Der Dark Rock ist oversized für den Xeon. Aber was tut man nicht alles für die Optik 

Und ich würde ja (wieder) die schwarz-rot gesleevten Kabel nehmen 

Ja, mit der R9-290 kannst Du natürlich problemlos in FullHD zocken


----------



## pihsa (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Positiv ist, das man bei der Graka, von der Asus Cashback Aktion  profitiert und 50€ wiederbekommt   nur schade das es keie solche Aktion bei Sapphire gibt


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



Softy schrieb:


> Also die BitFenix Spectre Pro sind weder gut  noch leise und der LED Effekt ist bescheiden. Imo gibt es nur einen richtig guten LED-Lüfter, und das sind die Enermax T.B. Apollish's
> 
> Der Dark Rock ist oversized für den Xeon. Aber was tut man nicht alles für die Optik
> 
> ...



Ja habe die jetzt schon in Blau bestellt und werde die mal testen. Wenn die mir nicht gefallen gehen sie zurück und werde dann die Apollish Dinger nehmen. Laufen die Apollish mit 12V (900RPM) leise?

Könnte auch den Boxed Kühler nehmen für den Xeon ... aber wie du bereits gesagt hast ... was tut man nicht alles für ein schönes Inneres 

Finde die komplett rot gesleevten besser, weil ja der Rest fast komplett schwarz ist. Geschmackssache 

Also kann ich problemlos die ASUS Karte nehmen für 1080p ?

--

Hat jemand das mit Cashback schonmal gemacht? Da steht man bekommt das als "Verrechnungsscheck" ... wie löse ich den ein? Kann ich damit zur Bank gehen und die packen das auf mein Konto?


----------



## Softy (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Die 120mm Lüfter laufen mit 900rpm relativ leise, ich würde aber die 140mm Lüfter nehmen (dann halt nur 2 statt 3), die sind nochmal leiser. In mein Air 540 kommen jedenfalls nur 140er Lüfter.

Ja, klar, das mit den gesleevten Kabeln ist Geschmackssache 

Ja, wenn Du einen Verrechnunsscheck bekommst, kannst Du den bei Deiner Bank einlösen.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Hab jetzt nochmal etwas genauer studiert.

Die Vapor-X liegt an FPS manchmal 5% vor der ASUS Karte, meistens 2-3% jedoch höchstens 5,4%.
Bei den Temperaturen und Geräuschen ist mal die Vapor-X vorne mal die ASUS

Also werde ich wohl ohne Bedenken die (durch die Aktion 70€ billigere) ASUS Karte kaufen können


----------



## Softy (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Jop. Klopp die Kohle raus


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

@Softy
wo willst du eig im Air 540 die 4 140mm Lüfter hinpacken?
1 hinten 1 oben 2 vorne?


----------



## Alibaba5936 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

So... hier mal ein Vorschlag mit paar neuen Ideen 

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
2 x BitFenix Alchemy SATA-Stromadapter 4-Pin (IDE) auf 15-Pin (SATA) 45cm, sleeved rot (BFA-MSC-MSA45RK-RP)
2 x BitFenix Alchemy SATA 6Gb/s Kabel rot 0.3m (BFA-MSC-SATA330RK-RP)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Kingston HyperX Savage rot DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9 (HX316C9SRK2/8)
1 x ASUS R9290-DC2-4GD5 DirectCU II, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05F1-M0NA00)
1 x BitFenix Alchemy 24-Pin ATX Verlängerung 30cm, sleeved rot/schwarz (BFA-MSC-24ATX45RKK-RP)
1 x ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance (90-MXGTU0-A0UAYZ)
1 x NZXT H440 schwarz/rot mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (CA-H440W-M1)
1 x BitFenix Alchemy 8-Pin EPS12V Verlängerung 45cm, sleeved rot (BFA-MSC-8EPS45RK-RP)
1 x BitFenix Alchemy 6-Pin PCIe Verlängerung 45cm, sleeved rot (BFA-MSC-6PEG45RK-RP)
1 x BitFenix Alchemy 8-Pin PCIe Verlängerung 45cm, sleeved rot (BFA-MSC-8PEG45RK-RP)
1 x Corsair Hydro Series  H75 (CW-9060015-WW)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)

~ 1200 Euronen

Die WaKü hab ich nur wegen der Optik genommen, da man 1. schön in das Gehäuse reinschauen kann und 2. mit rotem Ring noch einen schönen Akzent setzt.

3 x Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition (CO-9050009-WW) 2 davon (mit roten Ringen) vorne rein und 1 hinten raus.
1 x Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition High Static Pressure, 2-er Pack (CO-9050006-WW) statt den Serien WaKü Lüftern, oben und unten am Radiator hin.

Die Corsair Lüfter sind zwar nicht die leisesten, aber durchaus gut. 

Hoffe das sind genug Anregungen 

Gruß


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



Alibaba5936 schrieb:


> So... hier mal ein Vorschlag mit paar neuen Ideen
> 
> 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
> --
> ...



Danke für die Mühe, jedoch ist meine Config eig schon komplett besprochen  Warte nurnoch auf mein Gehalt^^


----------



## Alibaba5936 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Danke für die Mühe, jedoch ist meine Config eig schon komplett besprochen  Warte nurnoch auf mein Gehalt^^


 
Achso 

Hatte die sowieso schon fertig 

War aber zu faul den kompletten Thread durch zu kämmen...

Gruß


----------



## Softy (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> @Softy
> wo willst du eig im Air 540 die 4 140mm Lüfter hinpacken?
> 1 hinten 1 oben 2 vorne?



Ich habe noch einen 140mm T.B.Apollish hier, also werden insgesamt 5 Lüfter verbaut, 2 vorne, 2 oben und 1 hinten.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einen 140mm T.B.Apollish hier, also werden insgesamt 5 Lüfter verbaut, 2 vorne, 2 oben und 1 hinten.


 
Achso 
Ich möchte die Front komplett (von oben nach unten) ausgefüllt haben, deswegen nehme ich 3x 120mm vorne.

Und die Leuchtkraft ist bei den Apollish wirklich am besten?

EDIT:
wer trägt eig die Versandkosten wenn ich etwas innerhalb der 14 Tage zurückschicke?


----------



## Softy (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Die Leuchtkraft hängt natürlich von der Drehzahl ab, aber wenn die auf 12 Volt laufen, sieht das schon recht nett aus: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ary-highend-goes-mini-itx-19.html#post4943460

Die Rücksendung innerhalb von 14 Tagen  ist für Dich kostenlos.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Welches Windows sollte ich eig nehmen? 7 oder 8? Preis spielt keine Rolle, bekomme es von der Berufsschule kostenlos


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Dann nimm beides und probiere aus welches dir besser gefällt.


----------



## Softy (17. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Ich finde ja Windows 8 besser. Aber ist, wie schon geschrieben, Geschmackssache. Daher würde ich auch beide mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

Dann würde ich 8.1 nehmen, startet scheinbar  schneller und spoooo schlimm ist es nicht


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (18. September 2014)

Habe eben mit meiner Mutter gesprochen und sie hat gesagt, dass das Paket vorhin angekommen ist.

Das Netzteil kann ich noch nicht testen, weil die restliche Hardware noch nicht bestellt ist, aber ich könnte ein paar Bilder von den Lüftern machen, falls das jemanden interessiert (Leuchtkraft etc.)


----------



## Rosigatton (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Bilder immer gut


----------



## Softy (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Bilder sind hier immer willkommen 

edit: Rosi war schneller


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (18. September 2014)

Ok dann werde ich mal schauen ob ich es heute noch schaffe  Sitze grad noch im Zug hatte eine Java Fortbildung...


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

So hier die Bilder vom BitFenix Spectre Pro LED Blau.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von der Lautstärke kann ich nur sagen:
Ich hatte den per 7V Molex Stecker dran und habe nichts gehört (ausser meiner HDD und meinem Netzteil). Ich bin auch mit dem Ohr ganz dicht ran gegangen und habe wirklich nichts gehört.


----------



## Rosigatton (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

So muss das auch sein


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (18. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

In echt wird das Blaue Licht noch etwas mehr auf den kompletten Lüfter übertragen als auf den Bild.

Ich denke mal ich werde bei der blauen Config bleiben  Die Lüfter sehen meiner Meinung nach echt geil aus! 

Aber wer weiss schon, wie oft ich mich in diesen 11 Tagen noch umentscheide


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (19. September 2014)

Ist eine GTX 970 besser als eine R9 290? (reine Leistung)

Wenn ja, welches Modell der 970 ist das beste?


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Die GTX 970 ist schon sehr gut geworden.
Aber derzeit wohl nicht lieferbar.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (19. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die GTX 970 ist schon sehr gut geworden.
> Aber derzeit wohl nicht lieferbar.



Gibt es noch keinen Test wo alle Modelle verglichen werden?

Ich wäre doch doof wenn ich am 01.10. bestelle und eine R9 290 nehme... Da warte ich lieber 2 Wochen oder so


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Erst mal müssen alle Modelle kommen.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Hab mich schon in die 970 von Gigabyte verliebt 
Wenn die bei den Taktraten auch noch leise bleibt und nicht runtertakten muss werde ich wohl die nehmen.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Wenn die 970 von Gigabyte bis 0 Uhr bei dem Preis bleibt bestell ich mir sie.
Hat den 2. höchsten Takt (1. ist die Zotac AMP!) aber die kostet 50€ mehr.

Hat jemand einwände?


----------



## IluBabe (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Wenn sie dir zusagt, dann nimm se


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Wenn die 970 von Gigabyte bis 0 Uhr bei dem Preis bleibt bestell ich mir sie.


 
Schnapp sie dir Tiger.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (20. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

So die Karte wurde um0 Uhr bestellt. Hoffentlich arbeiten die Banken schnell und das Geld ist Montag da 

Meine Restliche Config:
Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. September 2014)

Der RAM ist zu teuer, ebenso das Mainboard. Nimm Crucial Ballistix Sport oder Panram Lightsword MSI und als Mainboard das H97 Fatal1ty Performance

Die Spectre Pro und Silent Wings 2 sind ebenfalls zu teuer, besser wären T.B Apollish Rot 120mm und Blacksilent XK2 oder PKPS


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (20. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Der RAM ist zu teuer, ebenso das Mainboard. Nimm Crucial Ballistix Sport oder Panram Lightsword MSI und als Mainboard das H97 Fatal1ty Performance
> 
> Die Spectre Pro und Silent Wings 2 sind ebenfalls zu teuer, besser wären T.B Apollish Rot 120mm und Blacksilent XK2 oder PKPS


 
Alles für ein hübsches inneres


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Alles für ein hübsches inneres


 
Deshalb sind die vorgeschlagenen Teile auch farblich passend:

ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance (90-MXGTU0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Schwarz/Rot
Panram Light Sword MSI DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-35 (PUD32400C118G2LSKM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Schwarz mit roter Beleuchtung
Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120mm (UCTA12N-R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Rote LED
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (21. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Die meisten Monitore haben ja einen DVI-D Anschluss. Die Gigabyte GTX 970 hat allerdings einen DVI-I und einen DVI-D Anschluss. Da ich 2 Bildschirme mit DVI-D habe möchte ich fragen, ob man DVI-D auch an DVI-I anschließen kann.

Hier ein Bild zur Verdeutlichung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Du kannst beide DVI Anschlüsse benutzen.


----------



## IluBabe (21. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Die meisten Monitore haben ja einen DVI-D Anschluss. Die Gigabyte GTX 970 hat allerdings einen DVI-I und einen DVI-D Anschluss. Da ich 2 Bildschirme mit DVI-D habe möchte ich fragen, ob man DVI-D auch an DVI-I anschließen kann.
> 
> Hier ein Bild zur Verdeutlichung:
> 
> ...


DVI ist veraltet, warum willst du den darüber gehen? HDMI und DP in ihren neuen Ausführungen bieten mehr Übertragungsrate. Kommt zwar definitiv drauf an was du damit betreiben willst sprich 144Hz 1440p und 4k@ 60Hz etc sind dann wichtig bei der Bandbreite. Aber warum nochmal willst du dir irgendwelche DVI Kabel kaufen? Nimm doch HDMI oder DP. Die werden auch weiterhin nutzbar sein zumnindest HDMI im Multimedia Bereich.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (23. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Sie ist unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. September 2014)

Viel Spass ^^ jetzt wissen wir alle deine Adresse muhahaha. Super  Karte
Post 1400


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. September 2014)

Bitte ein Kurztest und VIELE Bilder von der GraKa, bin nämlich totall scharf auf die Giga .


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (23. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Bitte ein Kurztest und VIELE Bilder von der GraKa, bin nämlich totall scharf auf die Giga .


 
Werd ich machen, allerdings kann ich das erst wenn der Rest da ist ... und das wird erst am Dienstag bestellt (nächste Woche).


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. September 2014)

DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Werd ich machen, allerdings kann ich das erst wenn der Rest da ist ... und das wird erst am Dienstag bestellt (nächste Woche).



Immer schön Bilder knipsen


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (23. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Immer schön Bilder knipsen


 
Ich werde überall wo ich kann Fotos machen   Auch für mich. Der erste fette PC den ich mir hinstelle. Mein jetziger hat vor 4 oder 5 Jahren mal 300€ gekostet (ohne OS) ... der hat laaaangsam ausgedient 
An dem hab ich auch schon ordentlich geübt was einbauen angeht (ist ja auch Kinderleicht ^^) und bei Kunden-PCs habe ich auch schon oft was gemacht (arbeite in der IT).


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Ich werde überall wo ich kann Fotos machen   Auch für mich. Der erste fette PC den ich mir hinstelle. Mein jetziger hat vor 4 oder 5 Jahren mal 300€ gekostet (ohne OS) ... der hat laaaangsam ausgedient
> An dem hab ich auch schon ordentlich geübt was einbauen angeht (ist ja auch Kinderleicht ^^) und bei Kunden-PCs habe ich auch schon oft was gemacht (arbeite in der IT).


Dann wird dein jetziger Superschneller sein


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. September 2014)

"Superschneller" Made my Day .

Ah der Rechner wird für DSR bei Tetris reichen.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (23. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> "Superschneller" Made my Day .
> 
> Ah der Rechner wird für DSR bei Tetris reichen.


 
Für LoL auf Mittleren Einstellung (Schatten aus) bei min 35 FPS, AVG 50 FPS, MAX 70 FPS reicht er noch ^^ Aber steige jetzt von 95% Konsole 5% PC um auf 90% PC 10% Konsole


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. September 2014)

.

Ich denke du kannst LoL mit 60fps @4K + Ultra oder gar mehr zocken ^^…


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (24. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Ist AV-Electronix ein vertrauenswürdiger Shop? Da wird die Zotac AMP! GTX 970 gerade für 319€ angeboten ... ist echt ne Überlegung wert auch wenn sie noch nicht lieferbar ist


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> auch wenn sie noch nicht lieferbar ist


 
Jetzt weißt du wieso die so preiswert angeboten wird.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (24. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Hast recht ... da würd ich auch die Katze im Sack kaufen ... sind ja meines Wissens nach noch keine Tests online


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Kauf lieber die Karten von denen du wirklich weißt dass sie gut sind.
Auf gut Glück kaufen ist immer so eine Sache.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (24. September 2014)

Da ist sie!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. September 2014)

DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Da ist sie!!
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=772900"/>



Schon gekauft?


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (24. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Schon gekauft?


 
Ja in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag hab ich die bestellt. Gestern wurde sie losgeschickt und heute da


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. September 2014)

Ich will auch .


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Ja in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag hab ich die bestellt. Gestern wurde sie losgeschickt und heute da


Geil. Viel Spass


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (24. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Passt das eig:
Scythe Kaze Q schwarz, 3.5" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal (KQ01-BK-3.5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
in einen 3,5" Festplattenkäfig?


----------



## Rosigatton (24. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Die gehört ja nach aussen, dafür bräuchtest Du sowas : DeLOCK Einbaurahmen 3.5" auf 5.25" schwarz (18136) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (24. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Die gehört ja nach aussen, dafür bräuchtest Du sowas : DeLOCK Einbaurahmen 3.5" auf 5.25" schwarz (18136) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Spiele grad wieder mit dem Gedanken das H440 zu nehmen, weil es nochmal in Rot/Schwarz gesehen habe und das sieht viel besser aus als das Orange/Schwarze das ich gesehen habe (das Rot ist viel kräftiger).

Das H440 hat aber keine 5,25" Schächte und ich möchte die Lüfter nicht alle @FullSpeed laufen lassen weswegen der Fan-Hub nicht in Frage kommt. Dann hab ich überlegt ob ich nicht diese 3,5" Lüftersteuerung einfach in einen der Festplattenschächte machen kann und bei Bedarf dann kurz die Seite aufmachen und das Regeln


----------



## Rosigatton (24. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Wenn Du eine Lüftersteuerung haben willst : BitFenix Recon schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal (BFA-RCN-KS-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die kann im inneren des Gehäuses verschwinden und per Software über den Desktop oder über´s Handy geregelt werden 

Oder eine externe : NZXT Sentry LXE externe Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal (SENLXE-001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (24. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Wenn Du eine Lüftersteuerung haben willst : BitFenix Recon schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal (BFA-RCN-KS-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Die kann im inneren des Gehäuses verschwinden und per Software über den Desktop oder über´s Handy geregelt werden
> 
> Oder eine externe : NZXT Sentry LXE externe Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal (SENLXE-001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Die habe ich ja auch in meiner Air 540 Config drinne ... nur wo soll ich die im H440 verstecken können?


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (24. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Habe gerade in einem englischen Forum gesehen, dass das kein Problem sein sollte, weil die Lüftersteuerung von Scythe an den gleichen Stellen die Bohrungen hat wie eine normale 3,5" Festplatte

EDIT:
http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-464392
http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-466257

Über RAM und Mainboard kann man sich streiten. Aber das Thema ist ja durch denke ich


----------



## Rosigatton (24. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Das H440 ist doch sehr groß, da wird sich schon ein Plätzchen für die Recon finden.

Immer das Case aufmachen um die Lüfter zu regeln wäre mir zu plöd


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (25. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Kann ich auf dieses Board:
ASUS H97-Pro Gamer (90MB0JW0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Auch RAM mit 1866MHz raufstecken?

Habe nämlich grad noch hübsche gefunden:
Kingston HyperX FURY rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1866, CL10 (HX318C10FRK2/16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rosigatton (25. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Klar kannst Du, im schlimmsten Fall laufen die halt nur mit 1600 MHz, merkst eh keinen Unterschied


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Musst dann mal schauen ob du die RAM im Bios manuell einstellen kann.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (25. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Klar kannst Du, im schlimmsten Fall laufen die halt nur mit 1600 MHz, merkst eh keinen Unterschied


 
Also es kann nicht passieren, dass das MB sich denkt "Och nöö mit dem will ich nicht arbeiten." ?


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (25. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Oder sollte ich einfach auf Nummer sicher gehen mit einem von den beiden .. ? :

TeamGroup Vulcan Series rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (TLRED316G1600HC9DC01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kingston HyperX FURY rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL10 (HX316C10FRK2/16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Nein. Laufen tun die schon nur wie kann niemand vorhersehen.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Eigentlich nicht, soweit ich weiss


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (25. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Zwischen CL9 und CL10 merkt man keinen Unterschied oder?


----------



## Rosigatton (25. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Nö, kann man nicht merken.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Zwischen CL9 und CL10 merkt man keinen Unterschied oder?


 
Was denkst du denn?


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (25. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Ok dann pack ich mal die HyperX mit 1600 MHz und CL10 rein. Schonmal 8€ gespart und noch ein optisches Highlight mehr gegenüber den Corsair Vengeance LP^^


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (25. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Sooo
Werde wahrscheinlich heute Nacht um 0Uhr bestellen (kann mir Geld leihen bis ich Dienstag Gehalt bekomme, damit die Teile dann hoffentlich bis zum WE (nächste Woche) hier sind  )
Deswegen wollte ich euch nochmal fragen ob das alles so passt:

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Netzteil und Grafikkarte hab ich schon.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Passt, kannst Du mir direkt einmal mitbestellen


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

So bei HWV ist die Bezahlung schon eingegangen (Sparkasse -> Sparkasse) und bei Mindfactory geht sie hoffentlich auch noch heute ein. Ich melde mich dann wieder wenn ich Teile habe und dann gibts Bilder


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Kann mir jemand die Testversion von Windows 8.1 als .iso verlinken? Finde bei Chip nurnoch die Enterprise Edition x.x


----------



## IluBabe (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Schau mal bei Chip


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Chip


 


DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die Testversion von Windows 8.1 als .iso verlinken? *Finde bei Chip nurnoch die Enterprise Edition x.x*



... ^^


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Du findest nur noch die Enterprise Version als Testversion.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (26. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Bekomme von der Berufsschule "nur" einen Pro key x.x


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (29. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Habe am Wochenende noch den Win8.1 Pro Key von meinem Kumpel bekommen, damit ich bei der "WindowsSetupBox" reinkomme. Hab damit jetzt einen Bootbaren Stick erstellt und klappt auch alles 

Das erste Paket von Mindfactory ist bereits seit heute morgen unterwegs (das Gehäuse). Leider in der DHL Sendungsverfolgung noch nicht drin (dauert ja immer ewig bis das da mal auftauscht )
Der Rest von Mindfactory steht als "Lagernd und für Sie reserviert" drin, allerdings wird die BitFenix Recon erst am 01.10. erwartet also wird das Paket auch wohl nicht vorher losgeschickt.
Bei Hardwareversand steht seitdem das Geld da ist der Status "Die Bestellung wurde aufgrund Ihrer Zahlung zur Lieferung freigegeben". Ich hoffe mal, dass die Teile da bald kommen ... bei den Artikeln steht aber teilweise noch drin "Lieferzeit über 7 Tage". Aber von Hardwareversand kommt kein Teil das ich brauche (nur 3 LED Lüfter und gesleevte Kabel).


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (29. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Habe vor 2min eine E-Mail von Mindfactory bekommen, dass der Rest auch schon unterwegs ist!  
Ich liebe den Laden!


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (30. September 2014)

Soo was haben wir denn da?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Allerdings bin ich bei der HDD etwas stutzig... Die ist nur so gekommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollte ich die zurückschicken?


----------



## Softy (30. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Pack sie erstmal aus und poste einen CrystalDiskInfo Screenshot.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (30. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



Softy schrieb:


> Pack sie erstmal aus und poste einen CrystalDiskInfo Screenshot.


 
Habe erst am Donnerstag Abend Zeit den PC zusammenzubauen ... Habe aber mal gegoogelt und das scheint wohl immer so gemacht zu werden mit den Festplatten bei Mindfactory...
Ist ja auch dick umpackt und lag in der Mitte vom Paket also ich denke nicht, dass sie durch den Transport Schaden genommen hat. Ich hatte nur gleich im Hinterkopf, dass es sich vielleicht um einen Rückläufer handelt ... ?!


EDIT:
Was ich eben noch nicht erkennen konnte ist, dass die HDD unter der Luftpolsterung noch im VERSIEGELTEN Antistatik-Ding ist.


----------



## Softy (30. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Ja, HDD's werden meist bulk verkauft, also ohne Hochglanzverpackung und sonstigem Schnickschnack. Das passt schon so


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, HDD's werden meist bulk verkauft, also ohne Hochglanzverpackung und sonstigem Schnickschnack. Das passt schon so


 
Ok 

Werde heute Abend nach der Arbeit anfangen den  zusammenzubauen. Morgen muss ich erst um 9 Uhr bei der Arbeit sein (öffentlicher Dienst + Gleitzeit ) also kann ich auch etwas länger machen 
Das einzige was an Teilen noch fehlt sind die 3 BitFenix LED Lüfter und die gesleevten Kabelverlängerungen. Aber die kommen auch erst frühestens am Samstag und so lange werde ich nicht mehr warten  Also ihr könnt euch nachher schon auf ein paar Bilder freuen 

EDIT:
Ab heute ist die neue PCGH im Handel oder?


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Keine Angst ich habe Euch nicht vergessen! 
Ich habe gestern nach der Arbeit fleißig geschraubt und geschraubt ... war noch bis 2 Uhr nachts wach, weil das Formatieren der alten Festplatte lange gedauert hat und die BitFenix Recon einfach nicht in den Schacht wollte. Habe auch fleißig Fotos gemacht aber als ich gestern "fertig" war hatte ich keinen nerv mehr die hochzuladen. Das kommt heute Abend 

@Softy:
Wie hast du die Recon reinbekommen? Ich musste quetschen ... ^^


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> @Softy:
> Wie hast du die Recon reinbekommen? Ich musste quetschen ... ^^



Ich hatte noch ne Tube Gleitcreme zu Hause


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Etwas verspätet aber hier die versprochenen Bilder 
Die rot gesleevten Verlängerungen und die 3 roten LED Lüfter sind leider noch nicht da. Mache nochmal Fotos wenn die drin sind 

Die Bilder sind leider teilweise etwas verschwommen aber man sollte trotzdem alles wichtige erkennen 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Da fängt alles an ... erstmal Mainboard, CPU und RAM hinlegen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werkzeug nicht vergessen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und schauen wo der RAM rein muss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Prozessor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der RAM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da kommt schon der Kühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstmal die Backplate rauf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Rest



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WLP nicht vergessen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach etwas Anstrengung ist er dann auch drauf 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der ausgebaute Corsair Lüfter (will den jemand haben? )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der erste eingebaute Lüfter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die oberen Lüfter direkt danach



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sollte kein Kameramann werden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein 2,5" Slot reicht mir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da kommt schon die SSD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das 3-pin Y-Kabel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Verwendung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Da kommt schon die Lüftersteuerung rein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist sie drin ... die obere Schraube konnte ich aber nicht befestigen ... zu wenig Platz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also: nackt machen und den Schacht ausbauen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Steuerung rein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die Verkleidung will einfach nicht wieder rauf (man steckt normalerweise ja nicht umsonst die Dinger von vorne rein )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letzendlich hab ichs dann noch geschafft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt das Netzteil 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor das Mainboard reinkommt natürlich das I/O Shield nicht vergessen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann kann auch schon das Mainboard rein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Schluss die Grafikkarte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Auf Wunsch eines Users habe ich sie vermessen: Es sind nur 29,6cm und keine 31,2cm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da ist es geschafft 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich möchte mir bei Allen hier im Forum für die Geduld bedanken  Echt super das Forum hier 

Mittlerweile hat der PC auch schon die erste LAN-Party überstanden --> LoL läuft auf höchsten Einstellungen mit bis zu 450 fps 
Borderlands 1, 2 und Skyrim mit diversen Mods laufen auch super!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Oktober 2014)

Dann viel Spass und tolle Bilder da werde ich ja direkt neidisch auf deinen Pc


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Das nenne ich mal ein Feedback  

Von mir auch viel Spaß mit dem PC, ist ein geiles Teil geworden


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Ein 2,5" Slot reicht mir
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannst du mir bitte verraten wie du das hinbekommen hast, bei meinem Air 540 kriege ich die Teile einfach nicht auseinander 

Übrigens, so ein klasse Feedback gab es noch nie, beziehungsweise nur sehr selten


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Hab gezogen ...  Musst nur mit etwas Gefühl dran ziehen ... evtl. die Klammern zusammendrücken damit die besser rauskommen


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Ok, dann habe ich mich wahrscheinlich einfach zu blöd angestellt 
Danke, ich probiere es gleich mal.

Übrigens, ein echt schicker Knecht, viel Spass noch damit


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

So es gibt Neuigkeiten ...

Hardwareversand hat endlich das Paket versendet. Ich hoffe mal, dass es bis Samstag da ist und ich dann nochmal ein bischen basteln kann  Ich melde mich dann mit Fotos wieder


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Was hast du nun bestellt?
Ist nach 27 Seiten nicht mehr so klar.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das alles.

Von Hardwareversand kommen nurnoch die gesleevten Kabel und die 3 BitFenix Lüfter. Der Rest steht ja schon seit einer Woche


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Du hast eine GTX 970 bekommen?
Die ist doch nicht lieferbar oder?


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Die habe ich mir gleich am Release Freitag bestellt, weil ich das geahnt habe ^^ Auch das Netzteil hatte ich schon direkt zum Release aus dem Grund. Alles andere habe ich am 26.09. bestellt.

Nur diese kleine Bestellung von HWV hat jetzt so lange gedauert ...


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Finale ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt müsste nurnoch das Gigabyte Logo Rot leuchten ...


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Schick. 
Aber ich bin echt kein Fan des Case. Dass die Laufwerksschächte gekippt sind sieht so beschissen aus. 

Du kannst mir aber mal sagen wie zufrieden du mit dem Kühler bist.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Die Steuerung übernehme ich ja sowieso fast komplett übern Desktop also ist mir das ziemlich egal 



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst mir aber mal sagen wie zufrieden du mit dem Kühler bist.


Hab jetzt zwar keinen Vergleich aber erstmal sieht er natürlich top aus, ist leise und kühlt den Xeon einfach nur gut  Ich habe jetzt noch keine wirklichen Stress Temps weil ich noch keine Benchmarks aufm PC habe (3.000er Leitung ... ) aber bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Temperaturen über 50°C gesehen (wozu ich sagen muss, dass ich bis jetzt kaum beim spielen drauf geachtet habe)


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Ach so. Xeon.
Dann bleibt der immer leise. Ich dachte du hast eine K CPU.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Ne  Wäre zwar im Budget drin gewesen aber dann hätte ich auf meine optischen Sachen und extra Lüfter verzichten müssen ... das wollte ich nicht ^^


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Nur zur Info für die Leute, die das blaue Logo an der Gigabyte Karte nervt:

Unter
_*Geforce Experience -> Mein Rig -> LED Visualisierer*_
kann man die LED ausschalten (oder wenn mans mag verschiedene Modi einstellen. z.B. wird die LED heller je mehr die Karte ausgelastet ist.)

Jetzt stört das blöde blaue Licht auch nicht mehr mein Schwarz/Rotes Inneres


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Oktober 2014)

DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Nur zur Info für die Leute, die das blaue Logo an der Gigabyte Karte nervt:
> 
> Unter
> Geforce Experience -> Mein Rig -> LED Visualisierer
> ...



Nice to know  Werd ich mir bei meinem Rig merken.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC ~ 1300€*

Jap, hätte da auch sehr gerne RGB gesehen.....


----------

